# xSD



## ensō (May 24, 2017)

–Hello Friends

I would like to formally announce a new and exciting project taking place in the FreeBSD community. My name is Parisna I'm the c.e.o and founder of a Seattle, Wa based startup binchōtan inc.. Our company has enjoyed working with FreeBSD, since our founding February 2nd, 2014. We transitioned from Ubuntu and since have never looked back. We believe firmly in the holistic approach that the BSD's bring to the table and feel strongly that an operating system should be cohesive and provide a reasonable amount of continuity throughout. 

However it hasn't been without its faults and we believe these systems can be better and even rival their commercial counterparts. Our team is dedicated to bringing FreeBSD to the forefront of the personal computing market. As it stands FreeBSD exist as a niche among a close knit community. In terms of personal computing it is even more obscure. 

Modularity is what makes Linux, such a phenomenal ecosystem. Users can construct a custom OS starting from the kernel level. We believe this is a fundamental flaw in the way the BSD's are designed and distributed. However their doesn't have to be a trade off between modularity and the continuity we enjoy in FreeBSD. Instead we can make all of the components that comprise the base system modular. Think docker but on a systems level with a vastly different approach. CoreOS is an interesting example of this sort of thinking but we want to take things a step further. In essences adopting all of the glorious modularity of the linux ecosystem and implementing that in a way that's consistent with the holistic approach taken in FreeBSD.

IoT is the future and we think the BSD's are poised to lead the way from server to desktop to mobile. NetBSD is notorious for being able to run on anything.  OpenBSD is highly regarded for its standards and security practices. FreeBSD is just plain awesome. Building on the strengths of each distribution will provide the basis for an operating system unlike anything we've ever seen. 

Uniformity from server to mobile and in-between its necessary to create a ecosystems that provides the highest levels of performance and reliability. This is ultimately our goal and it starts with taking a microkernel approach, providing proper isolation of core services and technologies and creating an intuitive API for developers. Though the underlying technologies will be different the OS itself will function with a good amount of familiarity BSD users have come to love. 

As of today we will be forking FreeBSD on GitHub..
We welcome any feedback and suggestions from the community.


----------

